# I finally took the first step



## Jeffrey McBride

Well After years of thinking about it. I finally did it. I asked. Last week I asked about becoming a mason. Tonight I attended dinner before a meeting at the lodge. I was extremely nervous, but it left quickly. I was moved at how extremely happy and friendly everyone was towards me. It amazed me that a stranger was welcomed. I meet and talked and it was a great experience. I felt like I had known some of these men for awhile. It didnt bother them or myself that there was a great age gap between some of us. Although I didn't ask for a petition just yet, ( I don't personally know any masons) I know deep inside something is telling me that I made the right decision by asking. This was my experience that I wanted to share.


----------



## Bloke

Congratulations and welcome !


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

Bloke said:


> Congratulations and welcome !


Thank you!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Congratulations!


Stewart M. Owings, 32 °, P∴ M∴
Lead Moderator


----------



## Warrior1256

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## grayflannelsuit

Best of luck!


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Stewart M. Owings, 32 °, P∴ M∴
> Lead Moderator


 Thank you


----------



## Keith C

I was in your very same situation just over a year ago.  The only difference is that I did know a Mason. but not from the lodge that I joined.  Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Matt L

Other then getting married, the birth of my kids and earning the title Marine, Freemasonry has been the most life changing event in my life.  I've become a better man and father by learning what is taught and applying it to my daily endeavors. 
Please keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Thanh Chau

Congrats


----------



## jermy Bell

Beware of the Billy goat ! , and don't pull it's hair when you rise.


----------



## Warrior1256

jermy Bell said:


> don't pull it's hair when you rise.


IF you rise....lol.


----------



## Thomas Stright

Attend a few dinners and let it go from there.....Ask for a petition when you are comfortable.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

Thank you all for the kind words of congratulations and encouragement. I will keep you all updated and i look forward to the one day when I can call you brothers.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

update.

Last night I turned in my petition!! Step 2 complete! will continue to update.


----------



## Keith C

Excellent!

I have a few questions for you:
Where are you located? When is the Lodge's next Stated meeting? Finally, does your lodge "Go Dark" over the summer?

When I put in my petition last April it was at dinner before the April Stated Meeting, so it was read then, the investigation committee met with me before the May stated meeting and reported favorably then, when I was approved and I was Entered at an Extra Meeting in June.  I then had to wait until September to be Passed and, due to a work commitment in October, I was Raised last November.  I just wanted to give you an idea of how the timing works here.  It could be different in your jurisdiction, so if you answer my questions above, someone form your Jurisdiction may be able to let you know what to expect, timing wise.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

Keith C said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I have a few questions for you:
> Where are you located? When is the Lodge's next Stated meeting? Finally, does your lodge "Go Dark" over the summer?
> 
> When I put in my petition last April it was at dinner before the April Stated Meeting, so it was read then, the investigation committee met with me before the May stated meeting and reported favorably then, when I was approved and I was Entered at an Extra Meeting in June.  I then had to wait until September to be Passed and, due to a work commitment in October, I was Raised last November.  I just wanted to give you an idea of how the timing works here.  It could be different in your jurisdiction, so if you answer my questions above, someone form your Jurisdiction may be able to let you know what to expect, timing wise.




Im located in Texas, the next stated meeting is 2nd Tuesday of May. I talked with the secretary lastnight and he told me the petition will be read , the committee will be assigned, and vote would be in June. I remember reading about how some lodges dont meet in the summer time. Ill have to remember to ask that question. Thank you.


----------



## LK600

Congratulations!  Some advise I was given (that I find difficult lol) is to be patient and enjoy the process.  Actually, I've been enjoying the Steak dinners at the Lodge I petitioned  .  I personally had a great time the night my family met with the investigation team.  Really good bunch of guys.  Hope to hear more on your progress!  Best of luck!


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

LK600 said:


> Congratulations!  Some advise I was given (that I find difficult lol) is to be patient and enjoy the process.  Actually, I've been enjoying the Steak dinners at the Lodge I petitioned  .  I personally had a great time the night my family met with the investigation team.  Really good bunch of guys.  Hope to hear more on your progress!  Best of luck!



Thank you. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## jermy Bell

Here in Illinois, we meet 2xs a month, all year around for business.


----------



## Warrior1256

Congratulations! Keep us posted.


----------



## Phil P

Keith C said:


> I was in your very same situation just over a year ago.  The only difference is that I did know a Mason. but not from the lodge that I joined.  Enjoy the journey!



Same with me.  I did have plenty of Masons that were my references since I'm connected with DeMolay



Jeffrey McBride said:


> Im located in Texas, the next stated meeting is 2nd Tuesday of May. I talked with the secretary lastnight and he told me the petition will be read , the committee will be assigned, and vote would be in June. I remember reading about how some lodges dont meet in the summer time. Ill have to remember to ask that question. Thank you.



Way to go, which lodge are you petitioning?


----------



## Thomas Stright

Jeffrey McBride said:


> I remember reading about how some lodges dont meet in the summer time. Ill have to remember to ask that question. Thank you.



Here in Texas and I haven't heard of any that go dark here during the summer.



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Thomas Stright said:


> Here in Texas and I haven't heard of any that go dark here during the summer.


My Valley of the AASR goes dark during the month of August.


----------



## Thomas Stright

Warrior1256 said:


> My Valley of the AASR goes dark during the month of August.



Pretty sure OP was talking about Blue Lodges. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

Thomas Stright said:


> Here in Texas and I haven't heard of any that go dark here during the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app




Yeah i asked and they dont go dark. In fact they have stated meetings second tuesday of each month, and called meetings every tuesday. Im in Texas as well


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

Phil P said:


> Same with me.  I did have plenty of Masons that were my references since I'm connected with DeMolay
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go, which lodge are you petitioning?




I petitioned Mt. Hiram 595 in Copperas Cove.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Thomas Stright said:


> Pretty sure OP was talking about Blue Lodges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Your point?  He was just making a point that appendant bodies also go dark

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright

Ripcord22A said:


> Your point?  He was just making a point that appendant bodies also go dark
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


And yours? He mentioned some lodges....


----------



## Ripcord22A

Thomas Stright said:


> And yours? He mentioned some lodges....


Mine is that you came off kind of rude, like his post was out of line

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright

Ripcord22A said:


> Mine is that you came off kind of rude, like his post was out of line
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Did not mean to sound as such. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

Update...

Got the call today to meet with the  investigative committee this upcoming monday. What should i expect from this meeting?
Thanks.


----------



## LK600

You should expect to have a pleasant meeting.  They will ask you questions.  They will want to meet your family (if you have any that live with you).  Be yourself.  I would tell you good luck but, it's nothing you will need luck for.  Have a good meeting!


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

LK600 said:


> You should expect to have a pleasant meeting.  They will ask you questions.  They will want to meet your family (if you have any that live with you).  Be yourself.  I would tell you good luck but, it's nothing you will need luck for.  Have a good meeting!




Thank you! Im looking forward to it!


----------



## Bloke

Jeffrey McBride said:


> Thank you! Im looking forward to it!


One question you will be asked is why you want to become a Freemason.


----------



## Warrior1256

Just be yourself and act naturally. You will probably have a pleasant time.


----------



## Keith C

The "Official Business" part of the meeting will involve about 15 min of questions and answers, This will likely be seamlessly interspersed within 45 min to an hour of chit-chat, that will go by like it was 10 minutes.

At least that is my experience.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

Warrior1256 said:


> Just be yourself and act naturally. You will probably have a pleasant time.




Honestly I don't know why im nervous. I have been visiting the lodge for awhile now, and I have talked to almost everyone there, so i need to just remember that going in. I guess its the fact that its the "investigative committee" sounds intimidating lol.


----------



## LK600

Jeffrey McBride said:


> Honestly I don't know why im nervous. I have been visiting the lodge for awhile now, and I have talked to almost everyone there, so i need to just remember that going in. I guess its the fact that its the "investigative committee" sounds intimidating lol.



Because they are now coming to your turf.  It will be fine, I enjoyed mine immensely.


----------



## Warrior1256

Jeffrey McBride said:


> Honestly I don't know why im nervous. I have been visiting the lodge for awhile now, and I have talked to almost everyone there, so i need to just remember that going in. I guess its the fact that its the "investigative committee" sounds intimidating lol.


Trust me, there is absolutely nothing to be nervous about.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

LK600 said:


> Because they are now coming to your turf.  It will be fine, I enjoyed mine immensely.



Very true, Thank you for helping me put my mind at ease. Looking forward to day when we are brothers. Im excited for this new chapter.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

Warrior1256 said:


> Trust me, there is absolutely nothing to be nervous about.



Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Warrior1256

Jeffrey McBride said:


> Thank you for the encouragement.


You're welcome, have a nice time!


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

*Update.
Meet with the Investigative Committee today, and It went great, spent maybe five minutes with answering the standard questions, and the rest of the time was spent just talking like we were old friends. Very enjoyable experience, and to think I was all worried.


----------



## Warrior1256

Jeffrey McBride said:


> Meet with the Investigative Committee today, and It went great, spent maybe five minutes with answering the standard questions, and the rest of the time was spent just talking like we were old friends. Very enjoyable experience, and to think I was all worried.


Great! Told you so, lol. Seriously, glad that it was such a positive experience for you.


----------



## LK600

Jeffrey McBride said:


> *Update.
> Meet with the Investigative Committee today, and It went great, spent maybe five minutes with answering the standard questions, and the rest of the time was spent just talking like we were old friends. Very enjoyable experience, and to think I was all worried.



Sounds exactly like my experience.  Now I'm slightly anxious about the 12th when I'm initiated.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

Warrior1256 said:


> Great! Told you so, lol. Seriously, glad that it was such a positive experience for you.




Lol thank you.


----------



## Jeffrey McBride

LK600 said:


> Sounds exactly like my experience.  Now I'm slightly anxious about the 12th when I'm initiated.



Right around the corner for you!! The vote for me is the 13th.


----------

